# Only 3 Weeks Left...



## twinkletoes (Jun 23, 2003)

To pre-register for the first ever Roy Harris BJJ seminar in Connecticut!  The seminar will take place in Middletown, CT on Saturday August 16th and Sunday August 17th (privates with Roy are available on Monday the 18th).  Mr. Harris is a 2nd degree Black Belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu under Professor Joe Moreira.  He is also a senior instructor in Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do Concepts, and the VP of Paul Vunak's Progressive Fighting Systems.  He is an amazing instructor with an incredible talent for teaching.  

Prereg deadline: July 16th. (After that, the rates go up!)

Check out www.modernselfdefense.com/royharris.htm for more details.  Day 1 will cover *Leglocks*:  Mechanics, Control, Entries, and Counters.  Day 2 will cover * Controlling from the Half Guard:* top and bottom.  

If you have never trained with Mr. Harris, you don't know what you're missing!  

INSTRUCTORS:  Bring 5 students and your admission is free!  

Call (860) 830-6153 or email info@modernselfdefense.com

See you there!

~Chris

PS - Want a flyer?  Email me your mailing address and I will send it right out!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *Prereg deadline: July 16th. *



This is rapidly approaching! "Controlling from the Half Guard: top and bottom" sounds interesting!


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 13, 2003)

I have heard that Mr. Harris teaches a very organized, systematic approach to both parts of the half guard.  He says half guard (top) is one of his strongest positions!  (He used it in his match against Vernon "Tiger" White, and choked him out from there).

I can't wait!!!

~TT


----------

